# Sortie Audio Apple TV



## Blackbird0 (13 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

La sortie audio de l'apple TV est une sortie 
optique. J'aimerais connecter cette sortie sur une chaine stéréo qui ne possède 
qu'une entrée Jack. J'ai trouvé un câble qui permet de faire cela, mais je n'ai 
pas de son. Quel pourrait être le problème ? faut-il un convertisseur au milieu 
de tout cela ?

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Janvier 2011)

Blackbird0 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La sortie audio de l'apple TV est une sortie
> optique. J'aimerais connecter cette sortie sur une chaine stéréo qui ne possède
> ...



Un peu de recherches sur ce forum et tu as des réponses !
Par exemple ici:
http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/connexion-audio-pour-apple-tv-544752.html
Une bonne façon de faire ces recherches est d'utiliser "Google", par exemple à la recherche google suivante: "sortie audio apple tv" tu auras la page suivante:
http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&q=sorti...q=sortie+audio+A&gs_rfai=&fp=d8d05f46d4b5d7a7
Penses y !


----------



## Laurent Fignon (13 Janvier 2011)

Blackbird0 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La sortie audio de l'apple TV est une sortie
> optique.
> Merci.



La sortie audio de l'AppleTV est une sortie audio NUMERIQUE optique que vous ne pouvez connectez qu'à une entrée audio numérique de votre chaine audio.

Ce n'est pas comme sur une borne AirPort Express qui dispose d'un connecteur mini-jack audio capable de sortir de l'audio numérique ou analogique en fonction du câble qu'on branche dessus...



Laurent F


----------



## maopag (17 Janvier 2011)

J'ai branché le cable HDMI sur la télé puis la chaine sur la prise casque de la télé est tout marche nickel. Evidemment je n'ai pas le son numérique, pour cela il faut une chaine numérique.


----------



## stéphane33 (24 Février 2011)

maopag a dit:


> J'ai branché le cable HDMI sur la télé puis la chaine sur la prise casque de la télé est tout marche nickel. Evidemment je n'ai pas le son numérique, pour cela il faut une chaine numérique.



Ou alors un convertisseur numérique analogique qui fait office d'intermédiaire entre la sortie optique de l'apple tv et les entrée RCA de ton ampli : Pour ma part j'utilise un DAC Cambridge audio Magic.
Tu peux aussi utiliser ce genre de convertisseur pour la sorties audio numérique de ton ordinateur : effet, il dispose de plusieurs entrées : USB et 2 optiques.
Très bon pour du matériel Haute Fidélité.


----------



## jmos (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne crois pas avoir trouvé dans le forum une réponse à la question suivante: est ce que l'Apple TV2 sort le son sur les deux sorties en simultané ? ( à la fois sur la sortie HDMI et sur la sortie optique ).
Je m'explique, n'ayant pas d'ampli AV avec une entrée HDMI, je récupère normalement le son sur une entrée numérique optique ( cas d'un décodeur câble par exemple ). Mais sur ceux-ci, du moins ceux datant de plus de 2-3 ans, le son ne sort que sur l'une ou l'autre des sorties: HDMI ou optique ( ceci dans le but obscur de décourager le piratage..). J'ai donc l'image par Péritel et le son Dolby par sortie optique du décodeur, traitement par mon ampli AV et sortie sur les enceintes de ma chaine
Est ce la même chose pour l'Apple TV...
Je chercherai un branchement du type cable HDMI de l'apple TV direct vers la TV ( qui a des entrées HDMI ) et sortie son par l'optique de l'Apple TV vers mon ampli AV.

PS: je suis bien conscient que les sorties optiques ne permettent pas de traiter le signal Dolby de dernière génération ( et mon ampli AV plus tout récent, n'a de toute façon pas les décodeurs pour cela) à cause notamment de manque de bande passante, mais c'est tout de même mieux d'être en DD classique sur les enceintes de ma chaine que sur les hauts parleurs "pourris" d'une TV à écran plat ( même HD ).


----------



## stéphane33 (20 Avril 2011)

jmos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne crois pas avoir trouvé dans le forum une réponse à la question suivante: est ce que l'Apple TV2 sort le son sur les deux sorties en simultané ? ( à la fois sur la sortie HDMI et sur la sortie optique ).
> Je m'explique, n'ayant pas d'ampli AV avec une entrée HDMI, je récupère normalement le son sur une entrée numérique optique ( cas d'un décodeur câble par exemple ). Mais sur ceux-ci, du moins ceux datant de plus de 2-3 ans, le son ne sort que sur l'une ou l'autre des sorties: HDMI ou optique ( ceci dans le but obscur de décourager le piratage..). J'ai donc l'image par Péritel et le son Dolby par sortie optique du décodeur, traitement par mon ampli AV et sortie sur les enceintes de ma chaine
> Est ce la même chose pour l'Apple TV...
> ...



OUI! La sortie est à la fois sur l'hdmi et l'optique


----------

